# Loose flusher



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So I got 3.5" flusher the utter day and pole and it fits the ball end perfectly but it seems like it will be hard to use cause it spins and moves so freely on it us this usually how they fit on other brands I can easily put some paper tape so it still moves but doesn't flick around so much but was wondering what u guys do in this situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Some paper under the ball or bend the wires a little, What brands handle and flusher do you have, I use a tapepro handle and ball end, Works well, Snug fit.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just got a paint pole for handle and adaptor for the ball end to fit to it cheapest way to get the kit and the flusher is a revolution fits really good just spins easily does your spin like that also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tapepro handle and can am 3.5 flusher perfect fit, not spinning or flopping about at all.

The Tapepro 3 flusher is a little looser but just a tweek on the wires would sort it but its not flopping around all loose.

I had a BTE handle once, I think that handle with the can am was all loose to.

Not sure if the plastic ball on the tapepro has anything to do with it but the DM 2.5 angleheads a real nice fit as well, no flopping about, I had a northstar handle once with a steel head and that was loose as, The tapepro with the plastic ball is great, maybe its not as slippery.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe it's cause its. Steel end I'll.just try some paper tape should be sweet going to upgrade to all tapepro before I finish my trade can't wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I went to go buy a tape pro external head wouldnt fit my can am compound tube....tried tape tech head wouldnt fit my compound tube and Andrew at plaster supplies was saying can am and bte revolution have bigger ball heads so now my only option is to order an actuall can am external head from west tech in canada see you guy can add things to the small ball to make it larger the can am and bte have a large ball cant really shrink that


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Get a new compound tube then the worlds your limit !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I got tape pro cp tube and the 3 1/2 in head it flops around like hell thanks for the tip cazna


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the same problems with the can am tube embella, But I found someone in nz who actually made another plastic ball that you could fit onto the can am then it could take those heads as well, I still have it somewhere I think.

I needed it because I wanted to run a cobok cornice head but it would only fit tapepro tubes and I had a can am tube.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

See, A plastic ball same size as tapepros that screws onto can am tubes.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> See, A plastic ball same size as tapepros that screws onto can am tubes.


Yeah i need to get one of those adaptors but andrew isnt sure where to get them if you can remember where to get it would be great as i love my can am its a great tool just annoying its not interchangeable like tape pro tape tech and columbia are


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Get a new compound tube then the worlds your limit !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thought of that bud but then i would be in the exact same position when my flushers where out buy a tape pro that wouldnt fit my can am pole lol one day when my whole can am packs up i would get tape pro kit as i am tape pro fan but really love my can am set if i cant get a hold of this plastic ball as i said i can get can am easily from west tech they stock them


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Also sounds a bit expensive buy tape pro tube $270 then tape pro 90 external head $120 when i could just buy the can am external head for $95 canadian dollars and what ever extra is for conversion i still would be better off i think


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I prob got that ball 5 years ago and they only made a few I think, But how old is your tube?? Might be different fittings, Take the ball off yours, does the whole end threaded piece have a taper to it? As in is it slightly cone shaped? I think that's the internal thread shape of this plastic ball? Its very slight, but it is cone shaped.

I had a can am external head, Didn't like it one bit, It leaves two beads of mud either side on the external corner and none on the end, Unlike the tapepro external head that leaves mud on the corner and thin beads of mud either side.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

i agree with cazna on the can am mud head, not enough mud. plus they are to diffirent heads for round and sqaure corners. i think my tape pro head is worlds beyond the can am heads.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Better bet is to go tapepro compound tube would nearly cost the same case of import costs and iv used the tapepro tube smooth and a bit bigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

So it applied mud to an external just like it doesnt an internal then the 2 beads of mud.....sounds chit does it work for mud set and just no good for paper face?..... also i think its a straight thread havent paid close look the can am tube is 3 years old nearly


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> So it applied mud to an external just like it doesnt an internal then the 2 beads of mud.....sounds chit does it work for mud set and just no good for paper face?..... also i think its a straight thread havent paid close look the can am tube is 3 years old nearly


 It will look straight, But really its a very slight taper, should be the same, Post a pic of it?

Yes two thick mud beads like the internal, So for paper metal its only mud line for the paper.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

cazna said:


> I prob got that ball 5 years ago and they only made a few I think, But how old is your tube?? Might be different fittings, Take the ball off yours, does the whole end threaded piece have a taper to it? As in is it slightly cone shaped? I think that's the internal thread shape of this plastic ball? Its very slight, but it is cone shaped.
> 
> I had a can am external head, Didn't like it one bit, It leaves two beads of mud either side on the external corner and none on the end, Unlike the tapepro external head that leaves mud on the corner and thin beads of mud either side.


I've been using the canam external head, found that it fills the outside corner really well, I just have to go slower. If I travel faster, I just get the bead on each side. I do that on the bulkheads where I don't need the extra support behind the corner bead , works good, saves on mud.

I use the same head for square corners and the chamfer or round beads, very happy with the result. It works good with the paper metal bead that I've tried, but typically I am running trimtex


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> It will look straight, But really its a very slight taper, should be the same, Post a pic of it?
> 
> Yes two thick mud beads like the internal, So for paper metal its only mud line for the paper.


I will post a pic tommorow its away in the truck under a mountain of other tools lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

aaron said:


> I've been using the canam external head, found that it fills the outside corner really well, I just have to go slower. If I travel faster, I just get the bead on each side. I do that on the bulkheads where I don't need the extra support behind the corner bead , works good, saves on mud.
> 
> I use the same head for square corners and the chamfer or round beads, very happy with the result. It works good with the paper metal bead that I've tried, but typically I am running trimtex


Thanks aaron good to hear a positive view on it was thinking its all over need a new tube......or was i wishing that lol


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Might be a silly question but is there a external bead you only need to 2 coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Might be a silly question but is there a external bead you only need to 2 coat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. No-coat. One pail of mud will coat and finish 15 to 20 sticks.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do u mud it on to install or can u staple it as well cause I haven't got a external applicator yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey sween from videos i have watched paper face bead you install wipe down...then top coat seems awesome hey doubt would come up as good 3 coated metal


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

An external mud head, paper metal bed and a tapepro roller is a dam good system, 2buck once told me when they had a heap of bead to do they did that then use a mop to wipe off excess mud, All done from the ground, Very fast.

I don't go metal bead, One hit and off comes the mud, paper metal seems so much tougher and a mudsets even stronger again.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Im going the mudset thats why i was asking all the questions about can am i found pro plaster in queensland stock the can am external head am wrapped would rather tape pro head but beggers cant be choosers


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I cant get mudsets here, They sent me the samples to try though, Nice bead but im so use to paper metal now I just find them the easiest to use.

Well not much point in me hanging onto that plastic ball adapter is there, I don't have a can am tube now and would not get another, That ball cost me $100 to get, Are you interested in it, Then you could run whatever head you wanted.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah i interested but first i need to make sure i have the screw.bit that runs on a angle like you said they might have changed the thread.........why would u not get a can am didnt like it mate?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No I didn't like the can am, Not compared to a tapepro, That's bigger, Double cup seal which just pops out the back with the handle, It sucks and flows better but I was only learning as well so now I could run a can am better, The one I had you needed to take out screws to clean it, you said yours doesn't, I had the small and medium can ams.

Im quite sure that ball would fit yours, Mate your a young fella giving it a go trying to learn, It wasn't that long ago that was me and your raising a family, I have had tremendous help from people on this site, Tapetech, Level 5 and especially Tapepro tools, Tomg and Jim Swain and been so good to me, If you can make use of that ball and want it then you can have it, Free. Just don't go getting one of those can am externals, Get the tapepro and go for it. :yes:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah iv noticed how weak it is and easy to dint and damage iv been thinking of paper metal for exys and inys no wrinkles and easier to put up in the corners and stronger inys do u have to three coat external paper metal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes I do 3 coats................Because I know full well the dangers of trying to coat to thick, Paper metal sits lower than mudsets and metal bead.

If I have many to do I tend to mudhead the corners, Fit the bead, Roll it, check and back fill with advance 6 or 8 using hotmud, Then one with a 12 trowel multi then finish with a 14 using a multi, Maybe second coat hotmud in winter.

I have done all coats multi as well, And its worked in summer, But the insurance of hotmud base coats is worth it for me.

Don't use it for innys, That's a big hassel, Those bends often are less than 90 degrees so they sit out, I only use them in a tight corner because the tools wont get in there. Use paper or fuse for innys.

Trying to 2 coat bead will just cause you hassels, One trick the yanks like is to add some hotmud to the air dry, They claim it helps stop the heavy shrinkage of airdry mud, It does to a point but mate, There hotmuds junk, You know how good ours are.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good Intel still learning and my boss is a bit one sided and doesn't like to try new things but iv talked him into using tube and flusher to finish inys and until last we we used to hand off excess mud after rolling inys too so using a flusher for tape coat saves my knees then some will stick with paper for inys and definitely gonna talk him into paper metal bead for exys and want to try no coat and trim tex mudset but gonna wait till I get my tapepro kits for that and about our hot mud I really like working with it mix the way I like and I like it thick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> No I didn't like the can am, Not compared to a tapepro, That's bigger, Double cup seal which just pops out the back with the handle, It sucks and flows better but I was only learning as well so now I could run a can am better, The one I had you needed to take out screws to clean it, you said yours doesn't, I had the small and medium can ams.
> 
> Im quite sure that ball would fit yours, Mate your a young fella giving it a go trying to learn, It wasn't that long ago that was me and your raising a family, I have had tremendous help from people on this site, Tapetech, Level 5 and especially Tapepro tools, Tomg and Jim Swain and been so good to me, If you can make use of that ball and want it then you can have it, Free. Just don't go getting one of those can am externals, Get the tapepro and go for it. :yes:


Mate you are absolute legend i would appreciate that so much all i have wanted was tape pro head to the point i thought i need a tape pro tube i am young and not loaded thanks so much......also on your can am issies they must of changed my can am is about 1200 long and when it is time to clean it is like you tape pro a suction rubber.on the end of the tube just pops out


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey cazna how hard did you have to squeeze the wires on the tape pro head ? I gave it a go and moved a couple millimetres it helped a bit but it's still wiggly I took the swivel and clip of tho that made a big difference 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Mate you are absolute legend i would appreciate that so much all i have wanted was tape pro head to the point i thought i need a tape pro tube i am young and not loaded thanks so much......also on your can am issies they must of changed my can am is about 1200 long and when it is time to clean it is like you tape pro a suction rubber.on the end of the tube just pops out


 Can you dig yours out and take off the ball, take a pic of the threaded end and post it, I just want to see it first,



Aussiecontractor said:


> Hey cazna how hard did you have to squeeze the wires on the tape pro head ? I gave it a go and moved a couple millimetres it helped a bit but it's still wiggly I took the swivel and clip of tho that made a big difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Ive never tried it mate, I don't tend to use that 3 inch flusher, I go a DM 2.5 angle head then a can am 3.5 to finish, Both heads fit tight onto the tapepro ball, Its great, I have tried many handles, anglebox and mud runner, All loose and floppy, It annoying as hell cause your always trying to square the dam things up onto the corner........But not now, Just go go go, Its great.

I will have a go and see if I can tweek them tighter on the tapepro flusher and let you know.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Aussie, Its easy to tweek the wires on the tapepro flusher, i just took it out and squeezed it back with my fingers and put the clip back in, now the flushers snug as and not flopping about at all, just like the can am.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

cazna said:


> Hey Aussie, Its easy to tweek the wires on the tapepro flusher, i just took it out and squeezed it back with my fingers and put the clip back in, now the flushers snug as and not flopping about at all, just like the can am.



Il try that with my flusher also seems like it's a tight fit already when I push onto ball end i have to give it a good push and it's a loud click when it gets on but il give it a go might only take a few mm to stop the spinning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

For mr cazna end pulls out not screw like your old one and this is my baby well cleaned well oiled machine


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That ball will fit on there for sure, Pm me your address dude and I will send it to you this week.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How old is that tube mate looks brand new what do u clean it with and spray?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

3 years old mate probly only used it 50 times but due to doing a lot of small job insurance work....i make sure i never run my base down to the wire if i use 60 min base with citric acid which will last 90 i still wash it after 60 mins i will never risk my tools and i keep it sprayed with canola cooking oil tools love it


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good to know how much citric do u use for say half a bucket of 60 base


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And got myself a few cans of Canola oil and it works great seems like my tools are easier to clean even better than silicone and wd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I generally always do a good pinch say 5 cent coin you dont wanna use to much is weakens base coat i do the same size.pinch full bucket or half mix it in the water before adding base it make it last 90 and scrape easier.to


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Canola maate way to go:thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> ....i make sure i never run my base down to the wire if i use 60 min base with citric acid which will last 90


citric acid mixed with base is not a good combination..... why don't you use 90 min base?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

keke said:


> citric acid mixed with base is not a good combination..... why don't you use 90 min base?


I know it weakens keke but i dont use much trust me.....my local supplier is a boral store so they dont do 90 and if they do they dont stock it have used csr90 great product i rather csr base coats


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I dont like working with boral I definitely prefer Gyprock base and multi but haven't tried csr mud that's were we buy from and it's Gyprock with csr on the bucket unless that what ur talking about and yeah it's great to work with and sand and scrape I reckon boral has cement mixed with it it's that hard to scrape back on exys if u leave it too long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What u use keke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> I dont like working with boral I definitely prefer Gyprock base and multi but haven't tried csr mud that's were we buy from and it's Gyprock with csr on the bucket unless that what ur talking about and yeah it's great to work with and sand and scrape I reckon boral has cement mixed with it it's that hard to scrape back on exys if u leave it too long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Csr is a gyprock yeah boral is hard to scrape after to long i agree i just live in a semi rural/architectural rich coastal area lol csr store to far away


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fair enough it is a great product to work with in all forms and between multi top base 30 45 60 & 90 and cornice 60 & 90 iv always hot time savers just in the mud so pretty lucky I have 2 locally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

CSR rocks:thumbsup:.

Boral base is to grainy, it drys out on the edge of the hawk. Boral cornice cement is disgusting, if you try to fill a gap in the straight stoping of the cove it pulls and wont blend. Their top coat is way too soft, you can sand it with the palm of your hand. The Boral AP is pretty good, but it does set very hard. 

Knauf has very good producs, I can't complain about any of them.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> I know it weakens keke but i dont use much trust me.....my local supplier is a boral store so they dont do 90 and if they do they dont stock it have used csr90 great product i rather csr base coats



I think boral now sell usg/Sheetrock and they have a 120 and 90 min base 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> CSR rocks:thumbsup:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed ap isn't too bad but drys very hard and takes longer to sand therefore uses more pads and muscle best thing to sand is csr top coat 1 pad il get 2 and a half to 3 2 bedroom apartments sanded and I just glide over my joints and edges it's great Boral I walk like a turtle lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Haven't used knauf yet do they sell at csr gaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No Sween, you get their products at a Plasta Masta store.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

None up here so il stick with csr good for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I think boral now sell usg/Sheetrock and they have a 120 and 90 min base
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now my boral stocks 5 min and 20 min just cause that was the demand but only 8kg bags that still cost $24 so i wouldnt run it full time just good for patching and renos citric acid works fine for extending base just dont use much or it is bad


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Powered mud set works great..


----------

